# Chase Durer Ebay Win



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just picked up this Chase Durer Special Forces Air Combat Team off Ebay for a tenner.










The following was the Ebay wording and there was no picture!!

"Black stainless steel watch chronograph swiss movement,10m water resistant.Used by American Special forces.So no flashing lights as for couvert missions.Not boxed,only worn twice.strap broken but easy to get fixed."

I've done a bit of searching on the internet and have found the same model selling for US$450







The only problem with the bracelet is the end link that matches up to the watch head is missing. I'd have probably swapped it onto a different strap anyway so no bigger.

It's not really my normal type of watch but I wanted a nice cheap beater and this certainly fits the bill. Actual specs are as follows:

22-jewel precision SWISS ETA 251.272 quartz movement

Chronograph: 1/10th second, 60 seconds, 30 minutes

Case in black PVD solid 316L stainless steel

Screw-lock crown & screw-in back

Crown shoulder guard

Unidirectional, ratcheted bezel with 12-hour graduation/dual time

Hardened mineral crystal

Calendar date window

Water resistant to 100m/330 feet

One thing that does bug me a bit is that the bezel doesn't quite line up with the indices. Does anyone know if it's possible to adjust this so it lines up correctly?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody hell, a tenner!!!

Bargin







They are quite a expensive watch...


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I was amazed when I checked it out and saw the price. Just shows what no pic and a crap description do for your auction


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I've taken a punt on a bad picture a couple of times and luckily I haven't been burnt yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

strange_too said:


> I've taken a punt on a bad picture a couple of times and luckily I haven't been burnt yet.


bLOODY WELL DONE MATE


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a result and all for a tenner


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Good one Matt, think you did well there.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

CD are very well respected. Unbelievable that the seller didn't know what he had or didn't research.

Nice one!


----------

